# back into trappin



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys
im just gettin back into trappin this year. got any advice on simple sets, ill mostly be goin for **** and muskrat with a few mink. something i can run near the lake area that i deer hunt, and also how to avoid trap theft

thanks


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

i love this set where a lot of people traffic: take the handle of your trowl push it in the bank about 4'' up and 10'' deep stuff some fish back in use the handle to push it good squrit of fish oil and lure and your done. as for trap if you can drowned do that if not 3' of chain and fox grapple **** will head for cover and get hung up out of sight hope that helps


----------

